# Oregon Fur Buyer?



## PredatorJunky

Im hoping someone on here can help me im looking for somewhere in Oregon to sell fur ive been trying to search for awhile now and have had no luck any help will be great.
Thanks.


----------



## RoughNeck

You might ask the local gun shacks or wild game meat markets


----------



## catcapper

And contact your state DOW---Your local Wardens should know who's do'in what.


----------



## PredatorJunky

Was just wondering what the guys from Oregon on here do with there hides?


----------



## norgaarddl

I buy and sell furs and wild game meats. if you are looking to sell yours or buy some send a request to my email address at [email protected]


----------



## catcapper

Welcome to predatortalk norgaarddl from the snow covered mountains of Colorado.


----------



## youngdon

Good info to have and welcome to the forum norgaarddl.


----------

